# agate rock safe?



## twentypoundtabby (Dec 7, 2013)

Agates are usually considered safe for aquariums.They may be more soluble than quartz, but they still aren't that soluble. I've had some lovely large agate in my aquariums for over 30 years.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

agate is perfectly fine in a tank. its no different then petrified wood or anything similar. you might want to do a reactivity test just to be sure though.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know, those numbers seem a bit high, but it's been quite a while since I've read anything on mineral solubility. Also, the section of the wiki with that chart has a couple 'citation needed' bits, so...

Anyways, yeah, agate is fine. For our intents and purposes, it's effectively inert/insoluble. Agate, chalcedony, quartz, flint, chert, etc., is all pretty much SiO2, and is perfectly safe.


----------

